# Bait caster help.



## nksmfamjp (7 mo ago)

I have a new bait caster reel. I cannot cast at all. It is a 7’ medium heavy fast combo.
Trouble is I get a lot of birdnesting and I’m having trouble casting straight. It is like there is not enough braking causing birdnesting and too much braking causing casts not to run line straight.

Could too light of line or bait cause this?


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Brand/model of reel?
Is it your first baitcaster?


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

What kind of line and test


----------



## nksmfamjp (7 mo ago)

M.Magis said:


> Brand/model of reel?
> Is it your first baitcaster?


Bass Pro Formula

Yes, first one…surely I have it setup wrong or I’m doing something wrong.

Line is 10 lb test mono…Trilene XL smooth


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

There’s a good chance there are some settings that can be improved, but there’s also a learning curve with them. There are some good videos on Youtube that go through how to initially set up a new reel and then how to fine tune from there. After that it does take some practice. I usually start with 75% of the centrifugal brakes off, then adjust the tension knob so the bait slowly drops when free spooled, and the spool stops when the bait hits the ground. I’m not the best with them but that usually works for me, then tweak knob tension or magnetic control when/as needed.


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

Medium heavy rod is not my first choice for learning., as it will be hard to cast straight. Just learn to cast first. Straight will come..10# is fine. tie on a sinker, say 3/8oz. set free spool so when the spool is released, it will freefall and stop spinning without the thumb when the weight hits the ground, (no birds nest).
put a target in your hard and just practice using thumb to stop it just over the target. You will figure out the fine tuning as it comes with confidence. You'll get it...


----------



## nksmfamjp (7 mo ago)

hatteras1 said:


> Medium heavy rod is not my first choice for learning., as it will be hard to cast straight. Just learn to cast first. Straight will come..10# is fine. tie on a sinker, say 3/8oz. set free spool so when the spool is released, it will freefall and stop spinning without the thumb when the weight hits the ground, (no birds nest).
> put a target in your hard and just practice using thumb to stop it just over the target. You will figure out the fine tuning as it comes with confidence. You'll get it...


Did this today. Side arm went ok. Overhand is still rough. Seems like I have to give a short flick and then a slow pointing of the rod at the target. I did ok, but still a few crazy birdsnests!

That seems to happen when I wrist flick too fast or drive the bait at the ground. I need more time with it, I guess.


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

nksmfamjp said:


> Did this today. Side arm went ok. Overhand is still rough. Seems like I have to give a short flick and then a slow pointing of the rod at the target. I did ok, but still a few crazy birdsnests!
> 
> That seems to happen when I wrist flick too fast or drive the bait at the ground. I need more time with it, I guess.


Overhand is tougher.Try waiting a little longer before you release the line


nksmfamjp said:


> Did this today. Side arm went ok. Overhand is still rough. Seems like I have to give a short flick and then a slow pointing of the rod at the target. I did ok, but still a few crazy birdsnests!
> 
> That seems to happen when I wrist flick too fast or drive the bait at the ground. I need more time with it, I guess.


Overhand is tougher to do. It's all about timing. I do better with a softer rod


----------



## JCarp (Feb 1, 2005)

I'm not qualified to give bait casting advice, but I think the previous suggestions are all good. This is just opinion but in my very limited experience, I think braided line is quicker/easier to untangle than mono. However, it might just be I became better at untangling birds nests by the time I switched to running braid on most rigs, I only use big Ambassador's with very heavy baits or sometimes cast SG27 or SG47 linecounters with walleye baits to save time and I don't know if it is correct, but I try to feather the spool with my thumb before stopping it with my thumb at the end of the cast. Regards


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

My baitcaster for the Outer Banks is a 12' and will throw up to 12oz. I wear a leather sleeve on my thumb for braking as the casts are over 60 yards on a good day. The first time i used it, I wasn't aware of the leather sleeve. It melted the skin on my thumb on the very first cast. All the locals were snickering as they knew what was going to happen. Whats worse?? the second cast. Now that there's saltwater on the line, and your thumb is on fire!!


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

The best advice I can give is to start out with 20# test mono. It makes the bird's nest picking a lot easier with less chance of line digging into the spool or, like some reels with sloppy tolerances, the bigger line has less chance of getting between the spool and frame during an epic birdnesting.


----------

